# Thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is exclusively about honouring the significance of the fact that thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist. Not one LGBT headcase (I say headcase because the LGBT consist of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators who don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so instead here they are attempting to degrade heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective with their every lie and deception such as also homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their disgusting homosexual deceptions while ignoring the fact that being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) Anyway, not one LGBT headcase world wide has ever contested that fact with so much as a shred of validity, instead for years they tried every lie and deception until they finally had the USA supreme court of mockery make this soon to be short lived mockery LGBT have made of marriage and up here in Canada cried wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe for not catering to LGBT lies and deceptions so they could force their lies and deceptions through legislation in effort to make this soon to be short lived mockery of marriage! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and where is the honour in that?!! Artificial insemination does not describe a person for their sexual orientation! go ahead and watch some of my vids. Divorce doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Heterosexual couples who get married and can't have kid's obviously doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Liberals ignore facts while forcing lies and deceptions through legislation, LGBT garbage was a test run on the public for xenophobe and islamophobe lies to be forced on the public which is happening now. Looks like agenda 21 to me, but I still have some research to do, just not sure it is worth the time for what I see already adds up on the foundation of this primary global issue. Oh and everyone always did have the equal right to marry a member born with the opposite sex genital that the individual is born with because that is what marriage is about honouring!







love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Asclepias

Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr Natural

Deal with it


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
Click to expand...

Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.
Click to expand...


I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.
Click to expand...

You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.
Click to expand...

I didn't go to public school.
I went to a Black Parochial School.
Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.


----------



## The Great Goose

His OPs are too long.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't go to public school.
> I went to a Black Parochial School.
> Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
> Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
> Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.
Click to expand...

They taught white revised history in those schools too.


----------



## Asclepias

The Great Goose said:


> His OPs are too long.


Read the first 3 sentences then the last 2.  Normally you will find he repeats his rants so you wont miss anything funny.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't go to public school.
> I went to a Black Parochial School.
> Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
> Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
> Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They taught white revised history in those schools too.
Click to expand...


Yes, they did.
They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
That's because they didn't meet you.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mix with whites and your civilization always goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't go to public school.
> I went to a Black Parochial School.
> Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
> Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
> Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They taught white revised history in those schools too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.
> They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
> That's because they didn't meet you.
Click to expand...

Whites have been known to revise the facts.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my revised history with 2 tea spoons of sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't go to public school.
> I went to a Black Parochial School.
> Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
> Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
> Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They taught white revised history in those schools too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.
> They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
> That's because they didn't meet you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have been known to revise the facts.
Click to expand...


Known by whom?
Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have diabetes coming through the public school system then.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go to public school.
> I went to a Black Parochial School.
> Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
> Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
> Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They taught white revised history in those schools too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.
> They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
> That's because they didn't meet you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have been known to revise the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Known by whom?
> Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?
Click to expand...

The entire world including those two.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go to public school.
> I went to a Black Parochial School.
> Oops!  They didn't exist that long ago.
> Actually, I'm in awesome shape for my age.
> Heck, I'm in awesome shape for any age.
> 
> 
> 
> They taught white revised history in those schools too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.
> They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
> That's because they didn't meet you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have been known to revise the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Known by whom?
> Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world including those two.
Click to expand...


There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught white revised history in those schools too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.
> They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
> That's because they didn't meet you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have been known to revise the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Known by whom?
> Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world including those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
> That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.
Click to expand...

Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.
> They taught that some Blacks were smart enough to deserve to vote.
> That's because they didn't meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been known to revise the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Known by whom?
> Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world including those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
> That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.
Click to expand...

There are no objective humans.


----------



## Indeependent

Egyptions may have been Black but they were immoral and God destroyed their Empire.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been known to revise the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Known by whom?
> Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world including those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
> That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no objective humans.
Click to expand...

Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.

The Ancient Black Hebrews


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Egyptions may have been Black but they were immoral and God destroyed their Empire.


Nope. White people did.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Known by whom?
> Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton?
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world including those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
> That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no objective humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
Click to expand...

Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
You realize how silly you sound?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptions may have been Black but they were immoral and God destroyed their Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. White people did.
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## frigidweirdo

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is exclusively about honouring the significance of the fact that thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist. Not one LGBT headcase (I say headcase because the LGBT consist of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators who don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so instead here they are attempting to degrade heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective with their every lie and deception such as also homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their disgusting homosexual deceptions while ignoring the fact that being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) Anyway, not one LGBT headcase world wide has ever contested that fact with so much as a shred of validity, instead for years they tried every lie and deception until they finally had the USA supreme court of mockery make this soon to be short lived mockery LGBT have made of marriage and up here in Canada cried wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe for not catering to LGBT lies and deceptions so they could force their lies and deceptions through legislation in effort to make this soon to be short lived mockery of marriage! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and where is the honour in that?!! Artificial insemination does not describe a person for their sexual orientation! go ahead and watch some of my vids. Divorce doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Heterosexual couples who get married and can't have kid's obviously doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Liberals ignore facts while forcing lies and deceptions through legislation, LGBT garbage was a test run on the public for xenophobe and islamophobe lies to be forced on the public which is happening now. Looks like agenda 21 to me, but I still have some research to do, just not sure it is worth the time for what I see already adds up on the foundation of this primary global issue. Oh and everyone always did have the equal right to marry a member born with the opposite sex genital that the individual is born with because that is what marriage is about honouring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada



Homosexual marriages being legal in most English speaking countries proves that it's for two consenting adults.


----------



## TNHarley

If big government gets involved with marriage, why shouldn't they have the right to marry? 
Do you support institutionalized discrimination?


----------



## mdk




----------



## Vandalshandle

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is exclusively about honouring the significance of the fact that thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist. Not one LGBT headcase (I say headcase because the LGBT consist of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators who don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so instead here they are attempting to degrade heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective with their every lie and deception such as also homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their disgusting homosexual deceptions while ignoring the fact that being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) Anyway, not one LGBT headcase world wide has ever contested that fact with so much as a shred of validity, instead for years they tried every lie and deception until they finally had the USA supreme court of mockery make this soon to be short lived mockery LGBT have made of marriage and up here in Canada cried wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe for not catering to LGBT lies and deceptions so they could force their lies and deceptions through legislation in effort to make this soon to be short lived mockery of marriage! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and where is the honour in that?!! Artificial insemination does not describe a person for their sexual orientation! go ahead and watch some of my vids. Divorce doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Heterosexual couples who get married and can't have kid's obviously doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Liberals ignore facts while forcing lies and deceptions through legislation, LGBT garbage was a test run on the public for xenophobe and islamophobe lies to be forced on the public which is happening now. Looks like agenda 21 to me, but I still have some research to do, just not sure it is worth the time for what I see already adds up on the foundation of this primary global issue. Oh and everyone always did have the equal right to marry a member born with the opposite sex genital that the individual is born with because that is what marriage is about honouring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada



Buy some punctuation, David. Periods and commas are cheap.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world including those two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
> That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no objective humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
Click to expand...

Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not one writer who doesn't introduce subjectivity into their work.
> That's why I watch the interviews and speeches in their entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no objective humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
Click to expand...

Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectivity is putting it mildly. Claiming the Egyptians were white is an outright lie easily proven.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no objective humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
Click to expand...

I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.


----------



## TNHarley

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no objective humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
Click to expand...

I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.


----------



## Asclepias

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.
Click to expand...

Thats only mildly interesting to me.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no objective humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
Click to expand...

We can always rely on Black Activists.
Are you trying to be an ass or is it genetic?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are.. This guy is white as they come and he is objective.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can always rely on Black Activists.
> Are you trying to be an ass or is it genetic?
Click to expand...

I can always rely on ignorant whites.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can always rely on Black Activists.
> Are you trying to be an ass or is it genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can always rely on ignorant whites.
Click to expand...

Me too; and ignorant non-Whites.


----------



## TNHarley

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did either of you live during the Egyptian Empire?
> Did either one of you write the documents used by the researchers?
> You realize how silly you sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats only mildly interesting to me.
Click to expand...

If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW


----------



## Asclepias

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I only realize how silly you sound. Doesnt matter. He debunks your claim that no writer is objective.
> 
> 
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats only mildly interesting to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW
Click to expand...

I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any author who believes his final work is reality incarnate is a pompous ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats only mildly interesting to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.
Click to expand...

Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note there are a lot of pompous asses in the white race. No wonder they thought they could keep on lying and no one would figure it ou.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats only mildly interesting to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.
Click to expand...

Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously think you might be the most racist asswipe on this forum. At the least, top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only mildly interesting to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
Click to expand...

Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.

A bit of humility is a good thing.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only mildly interesting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
Click to expand...

Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better. 

A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.


----------



## bodecea

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Greek Empire is...gone?
Click to expand...

As is almost all of those empires with only hetero marriage.


----------



## bodecea

Indeependent said:


> Egyptions may have been Black but they were immoral and God destroyed their Empire.




How come the Roman Empire didn't fall until the Christers took over?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for my great great great grandfather, you would have Ebola... YW
> 
> 
> 
> I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
Click to expand...


I could do this all knight!

Enough people are violent to make a difference.
Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.


----------



## Indeependent

bodecea said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptions may have been Black but they were immoral and God destroyed their Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come the Roman Empire didn't fall until the Christers took over?
Click to expand...


No correlation.
The Roman Empire supported the RCC by doing their bidding...
You know...killing lots of people and stealing other people's gold.


----------



## rdean

Asclepias said:


> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You can't make a fool learn.  They can only be defeated.


David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is exclusively about honouring the significance of the fact that thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist. Not one LGBT headcase (I say headcase because the LGBT consist of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators who don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so instead here they are attempting to degrade heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective with their every lie and deception such as also homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their disgusting homosexual deceptions while ignoring the fact that being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) Anyway, not one LGBT headcase world wide has ever contested that fact with so much as a shred of validity, instead for years they tried every lie and deception until they finally had the USA supreme court of mockery make this soon to be short lived mockery LGBT have made of marriage and up here in Canada cried wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe for not catering to LGBT lies and deceptions so they could force their lies and deceptions through legislation in effort to make this soon to be short lived mockery of marriage! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and where is the honour in that?!! Artificial insemination does not describe a person for their sexual orientation! go ahead and watch some of my vids. Divorce doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Heterosexual couples who get married and can't have kid's obviously doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Liberals ignore facts while forcing lies and deceptions through legislation, LGBT garbage was a test run on the public for xenophobe and islamophobe lies to be forced on the public which is happening now. Looks like agenda 21 to me, but I still have some research to do, just not sure it is worth the time for what I see already adds up on the foundation of this primary global issue. Oh and everyone always did have the equal right to marry a member born with the opposite sex genital that the individual is born with because that is what marriage is about honouring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


What does determined ignorance feel like?  And do you have to work hard to maintain it?  I'm asking you because you are obviously an expert.  Knowing nothing of history and all.

Funny how the gays are so talented and your kind isn't.  God must love the gays more.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a natural immunity to Ebola unlike you whites that catch weird diseases due to recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
Click to expand...

The first knights were Black Moors.

You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.


----------



## Indeependent

rdean said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a fool learn.  They can only be defeated.
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is exclusively about honouring the significance of the fact that thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist. Not one LGBT headcase (I say headcase because the LGBT consist of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators who don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so instead here they are attempting to degrade heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective with their every lie and deception such as also homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their disgusting homosexual deceptions while ignoring the fact that being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) Anyway, not one LGBT headcase world wide has ever contested that fact with so much as a shred of validity, instead for years they tried every lie and deception until they finally had the USA supreme court of mockery make this soon to be short lived mockery LGBT have made of marriage and up here in Canada cried wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe for not catering to LGBT lies and deceptions so they could force their lies and deceptions through legislation in effort to make this soon to be short lived mockery of marriage! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and where is the honour in that?!! Artificial insemination does not describe a person for their sexual orientation! go ahead and watch some of my vids. Divorce doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Heterosexual couples who get married and can't have kid's obviously doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions. Liberals ignore facts while forcing lies and deceptions through legislation, LGBT garbage was a test run on the public for xenophobe and islamophobe lies to be forced on the public which is happening now. Looks like agenda 21 to me, but I still have some research to do, just not sure it is worth the time for what I see already adds up on the foundation of this primary global issue. Oh and everyone always did have the equal right to marry a member born with the opposite sex genital that the individual is born with because that is what marriage is about honouring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does determined ignorance feel like?  And do you have to work hard to maintain it?  I'm asking you because you are obviously an expert.  Knowing nothing of history and all.
> 
> Funny how the gays are so talented and your kind isn't.  God must love the gays more.
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with being gay.
Just don't parade your sexuality all over the place.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks contract Social Reliance.
> 
> 
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
Click to expand...


You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
Savage does squat vs a bullet.

Sheesh, you're really reaching.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> There's nothing wrong with being gay.



You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.
Click to expand...

My religion does not condemn homosexuals like Christianity does.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
Click to expand...

Or you could just get the technology from the chinese like whites did.  Give me a break. Whites were never smart or original thinkers. Thats one of the reasons they were last to civilization and couldnt even make their own alphabet.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My religion does not condone homosexuals like Christianity does.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could just get the technology from the chinese like whites did.  Give me a break. Whites were never smart or original thinkers. Thats one of the reasons they were last to civilization and couldnt even make their own alphabet.
Click to expand...


Schmuck, the smartest guy in the room is the guy who sees potential.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My religion does not condone homosexuals like Christianity does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?
Click to expand...

I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".

You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
Boring, but narcissistic.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could just get the technology from the chinese like whites did.  Give me a break. Whites were never smart or original thinkers. Thats one of the reasons they were last to civilization and couldnt even make their own alphabet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schmuck, the smartest guy in the room is the guy who sees potential.
Click to expand...

There was no potential in roman numerals. Its extremely limited.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could just get the technology from the chinese like whites did.  Give me a break. Whites were never smart or original thinkers. Thats one of the reasons they were last to civilization and couldnt even make their own alphabet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schmuck, the smartest guy in the room is the guy who sees potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no potential in roman numerals. Its extremely limited.
Click to expand...

I agree; they didn't see the need for endless decimals.
I don't know the psychology behind their usage.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My religion does not condone homosexuals like Christianity does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
Click to expand...

You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could just get the technology from the chinese like whites did.  Give me a break. Whites were never smart or original thinkers. Thats one of the reasons they were last to civilization and couldnt even make their own alphabet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schmuck, the smartest guy in the room is the guy who sees potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no potential in roman numerals. Its extremely limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; they didn't see the need for endless decimals.
> I don't know the psychology behind their usage.
Click to expand...

No wonder their civilization perished and was unable to make any mathematical advances until the Black moors came and reeducted them


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My religion does not condone homosexuals like Christianity does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
Click to expand...


I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just get the technology from the chinese like whites did.  Give me a break. Whites were never smart or original thinkers. Thats one of the reasons they were last to civilization and couldnt even make their own alphabet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schmuck, the smartest guy in the room is the guy who sees potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no potential in roman numerals. Its extremely limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; they didn't see the need for endless decimals.
> I don't know the psychology behind their usage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder their civilization perished and was unable to make any mathematical advances until the Black moors came and reeducted them
Click to expand...


In fighting and cheap labor caused their downfall.
By the way, when IS the Black Moors Christmas Dinner?
Oh, I forgot, the Black Moors went the way of the Greeks.
Maybe they couldn't take off their armor and reproduce.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to convince yourself. We fully support you in your gayness. Just remember that just because we accept you doesnt mean we will sex you.
> 
> 
> 
> My religion does not condone homosexuals like Christianity does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
Click to expand...

Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My religion does not condone homosexuals like Christianity does.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.
Click to expand...


Well, no one's bright except you; that we realize.
After all, your people have built up some of the most amazing civilizations...
Wait!  That's the Whites who built up some of the most amazing civilizations.

Didn't George Washington Carver invent Peanuts?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should become a christian then to avoid the conflict you must feel being gay?
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no one's bright except you; that we realize.
> After all, your people have built up some of the most amazing civilizations...
> Wait!  That's the Whites who built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> Didn't George Washington Carver invent Peanuts?
Click to expand...

there are plenty of bright people Youre just not one of them.

Thanks but I already knew they built up some of the most amazing civilizations.

No whites have never built anything at all by themselves. without help from us you would still be scratching your asses as you sat in front of your caves in europe.

No peanuts are a naturally occurring legume.  See I told you that you werent very bright.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no one's bright except you; that we realize.
> After all, your people have built up some of the most amazing civilizations...
> Wait!  That's the Whites who built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> Didn't George Washington Carver invent Peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are plenty of bright people Youre just not one of them.
> 
> Thanks but I already knew they built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> No whites have never built anything at all by themselves. without help from us you would still be scratching your asses as you sat in front of your caves in europe.
> 
> No peanuts are a naturally occurring legume.  See I told you that you werent very bright.
Click to expand...


Whites always get people with talent to build things for less money.
In other words...no Blacks.

But you stay in that echo chamber of yours.

And no, Carver INVENTED Peanuts...He was Black!
Al Sharpton invented burning down neighborhoods...He was Black!


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no one's bright except you; that we realize.
> After all, your people have built up some of the most amazing civilizations...
> Wait!  That's the Whites who built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> Didn't George Washington Carver invent Peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are plenty of bright people Youre just not one of them.
> 
> Thanks but I already knew they built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> No whites have never built anything at all by themselves. without help from us you would still be scratching your asses as you sat in front of your caves in europe.
> 
> No peanuts are a naturally occurring legume.  See I told you that you werent very bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites always get people with talent to build things for less money.
> In other words...no Blacks.
> 
> But you stay in that echo chamber of yours.
> 
> And no, Carver INVENTED Peanuts...He was Black!
> Al Sharpton invented burning down neighborhoods...He was Black!
Click to expand...

I'm glad you agree whites have never built anything by themselves.

No. Peanuts are from plants dummy.  If you want something of note try Mark Dean. Without him you wouldnt be able to get on the internet since he invented the PC.  Or maybe the Haya people who were the first to invent steel. All Black people.


----------



## Ozone

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no one's bright except you; that we realize.
> After all, your people have built up some of the most amazing civilizations...
> Wait!  That's the Whites who built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> Didn't George Washington Carver invent Peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are plenty of bright people Youre just not one of them.
> 
> Thanks but I already knew they built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> No whites have never built anything at all by themselves. without help from us you would still be scratching your asses as you sat in front of your caves in europe.
> 
> No peanuts are a naturally occurring legume.  See I told you that you werent very bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites always get people with talent to build things for less money.
> In other words...no Blacks.
> 
> But you stay in that echo chamber of yours.
> 
> And no, Carver INVENTED Peanuts...He was Black!
> Al Sharpton invented burning down neighborhoods...He was Black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you agree whites have never built anything by themselves.
> 
> No. Peanuts are from plants dummy.  If you want something of note try Mark Dean. Without him you wouldnt be able to get on the internet since he invented the PC.  Or maybe the Haya people who were the first to invent steel. All Black people.
Click to expand...

the black man invented fire so he could burn down his own neighborhoods in a riot.


----------



## TNHarley

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most whites nurture and maintain an inferiority complex the size of Mt Everest.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks are bawdy and have no shame.
> But maybe that's because they're better at looting their own stores.
> 
> A bit of humility is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most whites are violent and lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A bit of genuine self confidence is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do this all knight!
> 
> Enough people are violent to make a difference.
> Whites are just smarter and make better weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first knights were Black Moors.
> 
> You dont have to be smart to make a weapon. You only need be a savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be smart to innovate and improve your weapons.
> That's how the Roman Empire conquered so much territory.
> Savage does squat vs a bow & arrow.
> Savage does squat vs a bullet.
> 
> Sheesh, you're really reaching.
Click to expand...

Like the ancient Egyptians using bronze vs iron....


----------



## TNHarley

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the post...the word should have been "condemn".
> 
> You're not gay, you're narcissistic.
> Boring, but narcissistic.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be slow witted to boot. You dont know the difference between condone and condemn?  They are like total opposites dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing too hard at your pathetic posts to think straight.
> You sound like a coming attraction from a bad 70s Blackploitation film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont blame it on laughing. You are not too bright and have proven you have a hard time thinking straight or curved.  You sound like some bad Leave it to beaver episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no one's bright except you; that we realize.
> After all, your people have built up some of the most amazing civilizations...
> Wait!  That's the Whites who built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> Didn't George Washington Carver invent Peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are plenty of bright people Youre just not one of them.
> 
> Thanks but I already knew they built up some of the most amazing civilizations.
> 
> No whites have never built anything at all by themselves. without help from us you would still be scratching your asses as you sat in front of your caves in europe.
> 
> No peanuts are a naturally occurring legume.  See I told you that you werent very bright.
Click to expand...

Work smarter, not harder. Whites used other races because they are critical thinkers. 
Even now, white people go to jail or embezzling millions while black people go to jail for smoking blunts and shooting their cousins in the face because of what color shirt they wear..


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Asclepias said:


> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



 How long we have had homosexuals doesn't detract from the fact that thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is about honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that sexual unity worthy of being honoured above any other sexual union are quite obviously heterosexual unions. Nature has defects which explains why we have had homosexuals for so long.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Asclepias

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long we have had homosexuals doesn't detract from the fact that thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage is about honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that sexual unity worthy of being honoured above any other sexual union are quite obviously heterosexual unions. Nature has defects which explains why we have had homosexuals for so long.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...

Nope. Nero married another man.

Same-Sex Marriage in History: What the Supreme Court Missed


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Oh I am well aware that LGBT imbeciles became scholars to try and label gay relationships recorded throughout history as marriages. Back in rome homosexuals making a mockery of marriage were beheaded because they were not marriages. Also notice that when gays making a mockery of marriage occurred, it did not continue to occur throughout the generations!!! The LGBT retards will tell you any lie and deception to try and promote their filthy lies and deceptions! I was in two relationships but was never married but I know full well that if LGBT thought it would promote their lies and deceptions they, like Elizabeth Abbott or Marc Epprecht would call my relationships marriage just like they do with homosexual relationships they find throughout history! I could have mentioned the women I was with as my wife but that doesn't qualify as a marriage no matter how desperate LGBT imbeciles are to try and make their every pathetic lie and deception the issue.

 Same sex partners as mentioned within that pathetic article is not a marriage and nor are some pathetic ceremonies they may have had are still not marriage! Here we have some LGBT authors calling mere relationships or anything called some ceremony a marriage which only reveals how non credible this delusional lying imbecile really is and how desperate LGBT are to try and make a mockery of marriage! There is only one ceremony that counts when it comes to marriage and that is marriage itself which was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions as thousands of years of only jheterosexuals being honoured with marriage proves because thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and there quite obviously is no honour in that because ti doesn't even come close to heterosexual unions which is what marriage was created for and in honour of!

 What is sickening is you get LGBT attempting to claim because some other LGBT lied and said so, that makes it so according so such a weak pathetic mentality which is a fine example which reveals how pathetic LGBT mentalities really are! Bunch of sock puppets.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Dragonlady

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Oh I am well aware that LGBT imbeciles became scholars to try and label gay relationships recorded throughout history as marriages. Back in rome homosexuals making a mockery of marriage were beheaded because they were not marriages. Also notice that when gays making a mockery of marriage occurred, it did not continue to occur throughout the generations!!! The LGBT retards will tell you any lie and deception to try and promote their filthy lies and deceptions! I was in two relationships but was never married but I know full well that if LGBT thought it would promote their lies and deceptions they, like Elizabeth Abbott or Marc Epprecht would call my relationships marriage just like they do with homosexual relationships they find throughout history! I could have mentioned the women I was with as my wife but that doesn't qualify as a marriage no matter how desperate LGBT imbeciles are to try and make their every pathetic lie and deception the issue.
> 
> Same sex partners as mentioned within that pathetic article is not a marriage and nor are some pathetic ceremonies they may have had are still not marriage! Here we have some LGBT authors calling mere relationships or anything called some ceremony a marriage which only reveals how non credible this delusional lying imbecile really is and how desperate LGBT are to try and make a mockery of marriage! There is only one ceremony that counts when it comes to marriage and that is marriage itself which was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions as thousands of years of only jheterosexuals being honoured with marriage proves because thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist! If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles and there quite obviously is no honour in that because ti doesn't even come close to heterosexual unions which is what marriage was created for and in honour of!
> 
> What is sickening is you get LGBT attempting to claim because some other LGBT lied and said so, that makes it so according so such a weak pathetic mentality which is a fine example which reveals how pathetic LGBT mentalities really are! Bunch of sock puppets.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada



You're the imbecile. Thousands of years of evolution and homosexuality has always been with us. 

The Isle of Lesbos near Greece was known in ancient times to be the home of women who married other women - hence Lesbians. 

Animals of all species sometimes have homosexual unions. 

Homosexuality has always been common throughout humankind and nature. 

It is you who is the perverted creep here. Most Homophobic men are deeply closeted gays. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm just glad that he isn't giving her something where she can do serious damage, like Dept. of Interior, or something. Still, I think something like Postmaster General would have been less scary, if they still have one. Maybe put her in charge of Amtrak, or something.


----------

